# ABR Products



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

Anyone ever tried these, (Ken)? They make a line of deck sealers, strippers, brighteners, etc.. Their most popular product is a deck sealer called "X-100 Natural Seal". They've been around for a long time, and a local powerwashing shop guru swears by them. Non film-forming, and easy to redo in 3 years. 

http://www.abrp.com/

thanks
-j


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

they must not be that good.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

The only ABR product that I've used is deck wash, the paint store was out of the brand that I usually uses so I gave it a shot. It was WAAAAYYYYYY too soapy and I had to rinse the deck about 30 times to make sure that there wasn't any soap film left on it.

Never used the finishes.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks man, good to know.


----------



## bentate (Jul 10, 2012)

On the abrp deck wash dilution ratio is 10 - 1 and can still be a little soapy at that. 1 gallon produces 10 gallons of final solution. Just soap concentrated to be economical and intended to be diluted with water for any situation. 

Old Post but thought id add 2 cents.


----------

